# niin kohta ei ole



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was seeing a cartoon, and didn't understand what a man meant when he said

"Olen kateellinen ihmeparantajille. (...) Jos heillä on krapula, niin kohta ei ole."

Does he mean that when "ihmeparantaja" has a hangover, they cure it as soon as possible?


----------



## Hakro

That's exactly what he means.


----------



## La Violette

"ihmeparantaja", "poppamies " -*Medicine man *or *medicine woman* terms used to describe traditional healers and spiritual leaders.
Bisoooou


----------



## La Violette

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Jos heillä on krapula, niin kohta ei ole."


Ha ha ha krapula on aina.


----------



## Hakro

La Violette said:


> Ha ha ha krapula on aina.


Meillä on, ihmeparantajalla ei ole.


----------

